# Face care for men



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

what products would you recommend for dry/sensitive skin? Currently using Nivea products mosteriser and saving balm. Tried bulldog for men but wasn't impressed. Looking for something new 
Cheers

Paul


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I tend to go for Nivea or L'Oreal Men Expert when it's on offer (I refuse to spend 7 quid on it :lol. I don't use anything all that much though tbh, but I've also used Bulldog stuff in the past and found the scent a bit unappealing and the product not that good.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

No 7, Clinique, or Clarins if you are feeling flush, you think wax is expensive stand back !
Plenty of free samples to try...
Have fun,good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

No 7, Clinique or Clarins, if you think wax is expensive...
Plenty of free samples.
John Tht.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser and moisturiser are both excellent and great for sensitive skin.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Clinique seems very good


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Elemis for me, not cheap but you use such a tiny amount it works out reasonable


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Its funny i have issues with biggest names with the largest budgets being the worst for your skin. You'll find the shampoos are similar. 

I ended up using dermalogica eventually. Mostly the smoothing creme moisturiser as the cleansing gel etc can be harsher for my face type. I wont change now its a fantastic moisturiser. 

Like I say be careful with big name advertiser brands as I put it.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

L'Oreal Men Expert. I've been using their products for years now. Highly recommended.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

MOB said:


> Elemis for me, not cheap but you use such a tiny amount it works out reasonable


^^^^:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

MOB said:


> Elemis for me, not cheap but you use such a tiny amount it works out reasonable


Get it from QVC, they sometimes have really good offers.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zirh quite reasonable priced they've numerous different face creams for different skin types 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

